# ecommerce custom T shirt design



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi, I want to start a custom T shirt business, but have trouble to design an ecommerce website. Can someone have experience to build an T shirt ecommerce website?


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

You can try Open source eCommerce CMS like Magento, X-cart, Zen cart, osCommerce. In these CMS product addition, deletion or any updation is very easy as well as they provide high security.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

Try Big Cartel. It's easy and has a shopping cart built in already.


----------



## Greenland (Jan 8, 2011)

actinic is great costs 1k for software I built my site with that have got the developers license to build multiple sites.


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Some people find BigCartel really easy to work with, and includes a shopping cart all for about $20.00 bucks a month, I personally have a GoDaddy template, good luck.


----------



## phazenix (Apr 8, 2010)

hi
in my understanding, creating custom which mean you have to provide tools that capture what customer want to make it personal..
so i hv done with wordpress and now run quite ok here (with help of facebook and backup the CSR management too off course)
just take a look and maybe it can help you to start
(BABYBLINK)
cheers


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks so much for your reply, your site is good, but I don't know wordpress. I want to start a custom T shirt business, besides the trouble with the website. I am not sure what t shirt's colors I should keep in stock which is more popular for children, women and men. And where do you order your blank T shirt and what brand is good for price, fitting and quality? Thanks.


----------



## phazenix (Apr 8, 2010)

my suggestion, for starting, i would take t-shirt color white, and black, and then add with red, blue and then add it again with pink .. then you will get another color that more suitable with your budget and your market.

1 thing important to do custom t-shirt is the design and result of the printing. so you better start with white and black, and see the feedback and get their testimonial from your work result.. the more happy customer, the more the business easier (as they read the testi and get understand with what custom printing you capable of)

as previous i ever work with garment for export, i have create my own fitting and pattern..
and i do select the fabric quality and color my self, and place CMT (cutting making and trim) order to local garment manufacture.
for that you know exactly your own quality (for both t-shirt and printing) also your costing.. 
it intellectual investment for your business.. so you might do a lot of maneuver in hard/slow selling time


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Shopping Cart Software & Ecommerce Software Solutions by CS-Cart, commuinity edition is free and is real easy to use, 

JOhn


----------



## customswag (Jan 26, 2011)

I had my E-Store built for a very reasonable price www.sportschirps.com If you like something like this send me a message and I will help you out.

Thanks


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

I use bigcommerce.com on both my sites. Also you can use getafreelancer.com and have them customize it for cheap. Just a big forum of developers all over the world that can help you for a lot less money than hiring a consulting company. Bigcommerce was really simple and has great support. I have used oscommerce, wordpress, and magento. All are nice but you really have to know how to program for all of that and the constant upkeep was driving me nuts. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

Is bigcommerce.com good and reliable? They are much expensive than other web hosting companies, but they have some t shirt color and size setting for customers choosing. Do other web hosting companies have this feature? Thanks.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

It is reliable so far. I mean I like it because for me it is less maintenance. but there are alot of companies out there. I just liked it because I could customize and everything was so easy to adjust. So for me it works really well.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

klt2011 said:


> thanks so much for your reply, your site is good, but I don't know wordpress. I want to start a custom T shirt business, besides the trouble with the website. I am not sure what t shirt's colors I should keep in stock which is more popular for children, women and men. And where do you order your blank T shirt and what brand is good for price, fitting and quality? Thanks.


To be honest it sounds like you need to do a lot more research before even dreaming of investing in a custom t-shirt business. There are 1000's of custom shirt sites and the first question you need to ask yourself is who the heck are you going to sell the shirts to? The idea that you can put up a web site and people are going to find you through Google in the seas of 1000's of other sites is very unrealistic. People want to seem to jump to the design/website part of the business and never really put much thought into the most important question - how am I going to generate revenue. Everything you ask about is the easy part - selling is where the real expertise is needed.


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

do you have any suggestion for me? I am new in here.


----------



## trexart (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd say BigCartel or Shopify


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

You can use Shopify, and design your eCommerce site using pre-designed templates.


----------

